# Hecht - Rute welche Länge



## kreidei (14. Juni 2009)

Welche Angellänge würdet Ihr mir für das Hechtangeln empfehlen ? Welches Wurfgewicht und welche Schnurstärke ? 

Danke !


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

|closed:


----------



## RheinBarbe (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

3,00m
40-80g WG
0.35er Mono


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*



kreidei schrieb:


> Welche Angellänge würdet Ihr mir für das Hechtangeln empfehlen ? Welches Wurfgewicht und welche Schnurstärke ?
> 
> Danke !


 

Naturköder oder Spinnangeln?
Vom Boot oder Ufer?
In Bächen, Flüssen oder Seen?

Bisschen mehr Info bitte!
|bigeyes


----------



## kreidei (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

boot und ufer
naturköder und spinner


----------



## BigGamer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*



kreidei schrieb:


> boot und ufer
> naturköder und spinner


 
da würd ich 2 Ruten kaufn, eine für Kukö und eine für Köfi


----------



## kreidei (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

Habe bereits eine 2,70 Shimano mit Wurfgewicht von 5g-20g und einer 0,3 Schnur, die wird aber zu leicht sein oder ?


----------



## Esoxfan (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

für kleine Spinner und Mini Blinker usw. kannst sie nehmen .
Wenn es dann mit größeren Wobblern und Gufis los gehen soll würde ich schon an ca 35-80 oder 30-50 gramm Wg gehen.
Naturköder würde ich auch eine 3.00m Rute mit einem Wg von 35-80 gramm ca. empfehlen.
Für Kunstköder würde ich eine geflochtene Schnur ca 0.10-0.12 nehmen .


----------



## BigGamer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*



kreidei schrieb:


> 0,3 Schnur


 

Mono oder Geflochtne?


----------



## Esoxfan (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

ich denke er meinte 0.30er mono


----------



## BigGamer (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*



Esoxfan schrieb:


> ich denke er meinte 0.30er mono


 
Ja hab ich im anderen Trööt jetzt auch gelesen


----------



## der Nachwuchs (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

als uferrute kannst du auch einfach ne schöne shimano carp rute kaufen. Sind echt gutfür die esoxe.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

Hallo! Hätte mal eine Frage.
Kann ich eine 1,65m lange Rute zum Hechtspinnen nehmen?;+
Bei mir handelt es sich um eine Balzer Diabolo mini Telespin|kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hecht - Rute welche Länge*

kurz und bündig .... KLICK KLACK


----------

